# Can't make the Spring Bash!!!!



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry all, I have duty this weekend, while that was not a problem at first, just could not drink, now have a command tasker that will take a majority of the day on Saturday. With this being said, i feel like shit, due to my donation for the raffle, so if you can Chase or Corinas, can you change my donation to a fishing/ crab island day of the winners choice, completly on me. Once again, sorry, this sucks. We will through in ceviche and beer on the fishing day for the winner. Guys have any questions just pm me.:thumbdown:


----------

